
Sequoia Backs Graphcore as the Future of Artificial Intelligence Processors - rbanffy
https://www.hpcwire.com/off-the-wire/sequoia-backs-graphcore-future-artificial-intelligence-processors/
======
Fricken
The Next Platform has a nice little primer on what Graphcore's IPU is about
(though specific details about the architecture are still under wraps):

[https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/03/09/early-look-
startup-g...](https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/03/09/early-look-startup-
graphcores-deep-learning-chip/)

